# Duracell Generators ??



## GearHead (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey all,

Saw these on Costco.ca, hmm Duracell interesting, my expertise is very limited, hoping you guys can let me know if this thing is any good?

KOHLER engines?


http://www.costco.ca/DuracellKohler...Portable-Gas-Generator.product.100159913.html


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

online there are a couple of nice reviews about them. they are pretty new to the emergency gen market (as far as i know). are they in it for the long haul / are serious about the market? if they pull out service/parts might be an issue.


----------

